# My Tego Skin's Here!!



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

I ordered it on June 1st and it arrived today, 9 days later! I was expected a much longer wait. Very impressive! LOVE the skin except for two minor things. First, it was a real pain having to remove all the cut outs for the keyboard, but that happens with all skins, and second, it stretches WAY easily. I was able to fix it though and I think it looks great with my cover!

I previously had a 3acp skin on-WHAT a nightmare! Residue all over the place and the skin itself was actually DIFFICULT to remove. It tore and tore and had to be pried off the Kindle. The back stuck so tight it took the battery cover off! I'd had it on for 3 months. Stay far far away from 3acp!

Let me know what you think! 



*Link: MyTego.com*


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

It looks great and goes very nicely w/your cover-enjoy it!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Love it!  You did a fanastic job with that one!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

What a beauty!  I love it...


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

looks great! Good job......
kjn


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That is lovely. I've been considering designing one over there for my k1.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm considering getting one over there too. Did you get a back cover? Or just the front one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Annie said:


> I'm considering getting one over there too. Did you get a back cover? Or just the front one?


I just got the front. I didn't see much point to getting a skin for the back since my Kindle never leaves its cover.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!!  I love the combo!!!

Kim


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO purdy!!!!!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE your new skin! I feel your pain with the 3acp skin. Mine was a very similar experience, I would never reccomend those skins to anyone. They are pretty but imo not worth the hassle. 

Your new skin is beautiful and looks great with your oberon.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

This looks _awesome_, NYCKindleFan! And it came so quickly, too... that gives me hope for my future purchases from them. Yay, Tego!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is Beautiful. I like it.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got a custom skin from mytego as well. It's "Frederick the Literate " on the back

I have used this company before when I had a Sony and I am very pleased. They make it easy for custom work and I already have plans for a medieval theme when I get bored with this one.

I like them better than decalgirl. I got sick of the design choices from decalgirl. Creating my own ideas makes the most sense. I like that they have better grip than decalgirl, are less reflective and the back design I think is better than decalgirl's because it comes in 2 parts where the k2 has a seperation plus they have little slits around where the back skin comes around the back of the power button where there are groves. On decalgirl's design there are not slits and for me it always seems to lead to a little bubbling so anyway I am very pleased with mytego

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=33119&l=3948a26345&id=1727995484
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=33120&l=284c312509&id=1727995484


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

That's gorgeous Lisanr!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks. I wanted something "bookish" & I love cats. Yours is great as well & goes well with your cover.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

I love cats too! I have two spoiled rotten ones, as you can see from my avatar.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

They look like cuties. I have one spoiled rotten one!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I am waiting for my Tego to come in. I am excited to put it on. I used a pricture from a scrapbook paper collection.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice skins.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Neat. I like that they give you the option to write something on the skin.


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Its lovely, and goes with your Obregon cover so well.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is what my custom skin will look like, I think it will look real nice with my Dark Vintage Noreve cover I ordered!! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

That's gorgeous, and should be a perfect match for your Dark Vintage cover!  Where did you get the idea for the design?

Kim


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Kim, that is actually a picture of stained glass. I just searched for stained glass and there are thousands of sites with beautiful stained glass pictures!!!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Crystal said:


> that is actually a picture of stained glass.


What a totally cool idea! I never in a million years would have thought of it, and I love it! So many creative folks around here!!

Kim


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Kim, I agree with you, there is alot of creative minds here!! I have learned alot here for sure!


----------

